# Co-Sleeping Accessories!



## DoulaAlicia (Aug 6, 2006)

In the past I've used a setup with my crib next to bed and a snuggle nest. But this time there isn't any room for a crib next to my bed and I also have a bedframe that sticks out a couple inches from bed so I won't be able to use an Arms Reach type setup. (unless someone knows more about arms reach than I do?....I'm assuming that with a frame that sticks out the Arms Reach could not accomplish coming close enough to bed to be safe.....not sure)

SOOO, I plan to just have baby sleep right next to me in bed but I do need to keep baby on the outside of bed because my husband is on the "large" side.

I came across this pillow: http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_...roducts_id=993

And it looks ideal for baby for first few months. But do you think the cost is too expensive? Anyone have any homemade ideas as to how to accomplish this without spending the money?









Any other co-sleeping items you've bought that you like?

I do like the idea of this one being "organic cotton" and "natural rubber" but don't know how much those things really matter in the scheme of things. Also I like that it doubles as a body pillow when pregnant because I really need one!

THANKS!


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Two words: BED RAIL!

We have a full-sized bed, so every inch is precious to us. This is the bed rail that we have (installed on my side): http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Fo...tp_st_edpp_url It is great b/c it does not take up an ounce of mattress space and the support rails underneath go all the way across the mattress and hook securely onto the other side of the mattress. You adjust the tightness of the support rails to fit your mattress so it is nice and tight. Sometimes dd would be in between us & it was nice for me to know that I could move all the way to the edge and not fall off, either!

As per the reviews, it WAS difficult to put together (I never could get one screw in, but that does not affect function or tightness in any way), but we got it nib free from someone, so we still used it. It's been on our bed for over a year w/ no problems. There are plenty of other brands, though


----------



## DoulaAlicia (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
Two words: BED RAIL!

We have a full-sized bed, so every inch is precious to us. This is the bed rail that we have (installed on my side): http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Fo...tp_st_edpp_url It is great b/c it does not take up an ounce of mattress space and the support rails underneath go all the way across the mattress and hook securely onto the other side of the mattress. You adjust the tightness of the support rails to fit your mattress so it is nice and tight. Sometimes dd would be in between us & it was nice for me to know that I could move all the way to the edge and not fall off, either!

As per the reviews, it WAS difficult to put together (I never could get one screw in, but that does not affect function or tightness in any way), but we got it nib free from someone, so we still used it. It's been on our bed for over a year w/ no problems. There are plenty of other brands, though









I've been hesitant to use bed rails since I've been told they are not safe for infants. Even this one says 3 yrs and up....


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I love those pillows, although I keep looking at it and thinking "I could make that for so much less..."









I'm getting one of these for the baby:
http://www.respisense.com/en/index.php
It clips on to the diaper and an alarm goes off if the baby stops breathing for a certain period of time. Perfect for cosleeping. I remember once rolling over to nurse DD, and waking up a minute later realizing I had rolled on top of her. It was scary, but thankfully nothing happened. In my colicky-baby-sleep-daze I could barely wake up, so now I'm going the safer way and not taking chances.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I always just put my nursing pillow at the side of the bed when babes are super tiny. They don't really go anywhere anyway.
I would never spend that kind of money on a bolster personally, but that's just me!


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaAlicia* 
I've been hesitant to use bed rails since I've been told they are not safe for infants. Even this one says 3 yrs and up....

Yes, I have heard that, but I wonder if it is b/c you are not supposed to leave the baby in the bed w/ out you? IDK, but I believe the Dr Sears Baby Book recommends pushing your bed against the wall and stuffing the space w/ a towel. THAT seems WAY less safe than a bed rail!!!

Granted, there is space between the head of the rail and the head of our bed, and obviously any space below the rail is open, too. That would be the same as w/ a bolster, though.

At any rate, I wouldn't want to use a product that I felt was unsafe, either! After seeing just how tightly the rail fits against the bed, I knew it would be okay. I would say it fits about as tightly as our crib mattress fits against the crib rails.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

These.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Ann, great prices on those bumpers! That is what I'd use if I was using anything (we aren't). We've done cosleepers in the past and managed not to use them even when they were positioned right, because it was just easier to all fall asleep together. When I am not actually in bed with the baby, I've used tightly rolled towels as bolsters.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a co sleeper with DS and when we stopped using it he was old enough to be safe without a bumper or anything of the like.
I am lucky this time around in that we just got a bigger bed and finally have the 'wall-to-wall' family bedroom of my dreams! lol

But those are saved in my favourites just in case - you never know!!!


----------



## DoulaAlicia (Aug 6, 2006)

Just ran across this one too: http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/


----------



## GreenTeaGinger61 (Oct 10, 2009)

I want this http://www.mom4life.com/catalog.php?item=44 but I doubt if it's our expense range. We never had any issues sleeping with our newborns so I don't know why I feel like I need something! We had the Arm's Reach for my daughters and never used it. Neither of them would sleep in it, and I found it utterly useless in terms of nursing.


----------



## LenaC (Sep 10, 2008)

Like some of you, I've never had any problems with co-sleeping, but my toddler is not out of our bed yet. We'll try transitioning him out, but I'm not completely convinced he will stay away all the time. Anyway, I'm thinking I'll go with these this time around, just to feel safe about tucking baby away in his own space, if toddler climbs in bed with us:
Bed Bumps from Frog Mama


----------



## risa (Sep 14, 2008)

We just used the type of bed rail that clamps down on the mattress. Even though we lost a few inches of bed space with it, My son was able to roll all the way against it (or I could when I swithched him over to nurse on the other side). I liked that it clamped down so that there was no possible space between the rail and the bed. I agree with another poster, that I think the age issue is for when kids are in their own beds, since then you won't see if something is not attached right...and also need to watch for entrapment issues between the top end of the rail and top of the bed. When DS was really small and DH was worried about rolling on him, we just put a boppy pillow around DS feet/legs and that served as a great mini-block as well and helped us make sure DS wasn't somehow going to roll away until we were more comfortable with co-sleeping. Good luck finding what works for you.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree, the bolster pillow looks way cool and functional, and sure, if I had unlimited funds I'd order one in a snap...but I don't so I will have to stick to what we've always done, which is push the bed up against the wall and stuff the crack with towels. Works for us. Good luck finding a solution!


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
Yes, I have heard that, but I wonder if it is b/c you are not supposed to leave the baby in the bed w/ out you? IDK, but I believe the Dr Sears Baby Book recommends pushing your bed against the wall and stuffing the space w/ a towel. THAT seems WAY less safe than a bed rail!!!

Granted, there is space between the head of the rail and the head of our bed, and obviously any space below the rail is open, too. That would be the same as w/ a bolster, though.

At any rate, I wouldn't want to use a product that I felt was unsafe, either! After seeing just how tightly the rail fits against the bed, I knew it would be okay. I would say it fits about as tightly as our crib mattress fits against the crib rails.


I co-sleep with my babies, I believe it is the safest option. That being said...

STUFF THOSE CRACKS WITH TOWELS!!!!!!

Five months ago, my co-worker lost his 11 month old son when his wife put the baby down for a nap in their bed (they co-sleep) and the baby wedged himself between the wall and the mattress and suffocated.

It's one of those 'that will never happen to me stories'....


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to FB and NP.


----------

